# Red blister like substance inside fish



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

*H2 I came home from work, this black line rasbora had what looked like to be a hemmorage inside its body by the stomach. Fish looks 100% healthy, moves with the school, eats, not breathing heavy. This was actually the biggest and healthiest of the 4 of them i have. My water is dam near prestine and i run a UV steralizer and nothing new has been added to my tank for atleast 3months. I just purchased a 2.5 gallon tank im gonna try and set that up with a small sponge filters as a medical tank. Ive never had a problem like this before so i wouldnt even know what to do. I need as much input and advice as i can get. The picture is kinda crappy but i think u can see what im talking about.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had a male guppy for about 2.5 months that has had similar things go on for him since about week 1 in my tank. I always assumed that it must be something like an internal parasite causing it and he is still alive. I have treated for internal parasites and it doesn't appear to have made any difference.

Hospital tank is a good idea regardless. You're lucky this is only your first problem.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I thin it would cause him more stress putting him in a hospital tank right now, he really shows no signs (other than physical) of the illness. Hes the fastest in the school, eats like a beast, i just dont want any of my other fish to get sick. How would u recomend setting up a hopital tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine is setup just like a normal tank to include some decoration to try and relieve some stress. It is also completely cycled. 

I wasn't suggesting you move that fish. The fish I mentioned has shown no affects from what he has going on, so I haven't messed with him. Notice anything unusual about his poop?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I havent been checking poop, ill try and see if i can isolate him and feed him so i can see his poo. Its just akward that something that looks so bad is literally having 0 effect on the fish. Its day 3 and he still hasnt shown any signs of a health decline.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Got home from work, he was looking worse had no choice but to move him to the hospital tank, hes in there now, i dont think hes going to make it based on his behavior. He looks really bad, comes to the top looks dead then swims away when i put the net near him. Im debating putting him down so he doesnt have to suffer.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Hes gone, im still not sure exactly what was wrong with him i took a much clearer picture maybe it will help somone to ID the problem.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't look internal in that shot.

Check the bottom of this page. Sound like it?
Fish Skin Disorders


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I cut him open to check if it was a parasite or a fluke, nothing was living inside him. Hemmorage of some type, his internals were pretty messed up but they were bloated and not eaten up or dammaged.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The disease listed at the bottom of the link I sent was Bacterial hemmorrhagic septicemia.


----------

